# 유행하는 너래에요: tense particles.



## soupdragon78

안녕하세요! 
Hello again folks.
I'm a little confused and could do with some grammar advice.

Up until now (and my Korean grammar is still very basic) I have only seen tense particles used in final verbs such as 었어요 in the phrase 바블 먹었어요.

I didn't know there was another place to put a tense particle until I saw:

유행하는 너래에요 (present)
유행한 너래에요 (past)
유행할 너래에요 (future)

What is the difference between the two structures? And when would I use one rather than the other? Has the tense particle changed position because of the use of the (이다) copula?

Sorry to ask so many questions. This is all still very new to me.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Soup


----------



## cielbleu92

안녕하세요, soupdragon78님!

These days, as I'm getting so much help from 'English Only' forum, I wanted to be of any help here in Korean forum even though I'm not sure if my English will help me.  I hope somebody will correct me if I causes any confusion here.

In your sentences, I guess there is a song(노래) and you are explaining what that song is. That's why the ending is all in the present tense as '~예요.' 

The suffix ~한/ ~할/ ~하는 attaches to the word modifying something. In the above sentence, since the verb '유행하다' modifies the song and it needs the tense, the tense suffix should be added to the modifying verb (does this make sense???).

The meanings of each sentence would be like this;

유행하는 노래에요 (present) -> (this) is a song which is popular now.
유행한 노래에요 (past) -> (this) is a song which was popular in the past.
유행할 노래에요 (future) -> (this) is a song which will be popular in the future.

So, '~이다' in the above sentences are all in the present tense but 'when' that song is/was/will be popular is different.

Also, when you use the past tense like the above, you can also use '~했던,' which has a little bit different nuance though. 

유행했던 노래에요 -> (this) is a song which used to be popular.

I hope that I may be of any help here.
(Now I know how difficult it is to explain how your native language works. And I really hope that I don't cause any more confusion.)


----------



## soupdragon78

Cielbleu92님!

고맙습니다 for such an clear explanation. I keep on thinking of the descriptive verbs as adjectives, which has caused a lot of problems in my understanding of Korean grammar... 
It seems so simple now I have read your translations.

Thank you again for all your help.

Soup.


----------



## cielbleu92

soupdragon78 said:


> I keep on thinking of the descriptive verbs as adjectives, which has caused a lot of problems in my understanding of Korean grammar...


 

I'm so glad that my explanation helped.  

For further information, in the Korean language, there is not much grammatical distinction between verbs and adjectives. That's why we often call them together 'predicates'. So your understanding of the descriptive verbs would be right, I guess.


----------

